# New Website Critique



## eric-holmes (Sep 17, 2012)

My previous hosting company, SmugMug, recently hiked their rates up so I had to find a different route. I chose to go with Bludomain because they were having a huge sale at the time. I got a template, mobile version, 1 year of hosting and a few other extras for $100.

Please check out my new site and tell me what you think.

Critiques I am aware of but am in the process of changing...

1: More pictures in each gallery.
2: My about me section is blank.


Eric Holmes Photography


----------



## tirediron (Sep 17, 2012)

Personal nit:  I HATE having to "Enter" a 'site.

I like the "music off" ability.

I might add "Pricing" to the Details Menu, as in, "Details & Pricing" as it wasn't immediately clear where I had to go to find out the cost of your work.

Other than that, good job!  I like it; clean, nice images, easy on the eyes.  Is that a template/"kit" 'site or built from the ground up?


----------



## eric-holmes (Sep 17, 2012)

I usually dont like splash pages either, but I have read that it is good for SEO. We will see.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 17, 2012)

Its clean, simple, modern, and easy to navigate. I think your portfolio pages need work, which you've already stated you're aware of, but other than that I think its nice. The only part I cringed at was a starting price of $750 for weddings, but that's another discussion for another thread. I agree with TiredIron, I would rename the 'details' section to 'info' or the every cliche 'investment' or something that denotes prices. When I think of details I think of make up or clothing tips etc. Good Job.

BTW.... Creative Motion Designs is $100 a year as well, if you ever get tired of Bludomain. I have CMD and they are GREAT! Excellent customer service.


----------



## DBA (Sep 17, 2012)

eric-holmes said:


> I usually dont like splash pages either, but I have read that it is good for SEO. We will see.



Not really sure how those are good for SEO. That's technically your homepage and it's essentially void of content. Search engines like content more than anything else.


----------



## sarahhearn (Sep 21, 2012)

I agree with a few comments here. I can tell your focus is engagements and weddings and the music goes well with it but I am one who doesn't like to pause music. But atleast your pause button is easy to find. The website layout couldn't be more perfect. Its easy to find what I want and easy to explore.


----------



## Tee (Sep 21, 2012)

I like your site and I like the clean feel to it but I think you need to stop doing drugs....you're worth more than $750 for a wedding.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Sep 21, 2012)

eric-holmes said:


> I usually dont like splash pages either, but I have read that it is good for SEO. We will see.



I believe that Google HATES landing pages.


----------



## eric-holmes (Sep 22, 2012)

sarahhearn said:


> I agree with a few comments here. I can tell your focus is engagements and weddings and the music goes well with it but I am one who doesn't like to pause music. But atleast your pause button is easy to find. The website layout couldn't be more perfect. Its easy to find what I want and easy to explore.


Did the music come on for you automatically? It is supposed to be set to where its paused automatically and you have to hit play.


----------

